# Local 46 in Seattle needs apprentices



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

Does your hall have job fairs to recruit apprentices? Good way to get ex military. Also your hall should visit the local votech schools.


----------



## al13nw4r3LC76 (Apr 6, 2009)

Does it look like 46 will be going into book 2 this year? I'm just about to turn out and is the next local up from me. I'm local 76.


----------



## chris856 (Jun 12, 2009)

There is no way we will go into book 2 this year, they're talking maybe having book 1 down to between 400-500 guys by the end of the year. We only have about 65 apprentices out of work, which sounds like a lot but we have husky stadium coming up in a month and a few high-rise jobs too. I think the tunnel is going to be next year, that will put a lot of guys to work.

Sounds like Portland is the closest place you are going to find any work right away.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

chris856 said:


> There is no way we will go into book 2 this year, they're talking maybe having book 1 down to between 400-500 guys by the end of the year. We only have about 65 apprentices out of work, which sounds like a lot but we have husky stadium coming up in a month and a few high-rise jobs too. I think the tunnel is going to be next year, that will put a lot of guys to work.
> 
> Sounds like Portland is the closest place you are going to find any work right away.


The tunnel job is huge. 5 story building on each end for power distribution. 3 floors underground and 2 above. Our company has the contract.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

sparky970 said:


> The tunnel job is huge. 5 story building on each end for power distribution. 3 floors underground and 2 above. Our company has the contract.


What's the tunnel connecting?

EDIT: Nevermind just looked it up. Is it the tunnel to replace the viaduct by the Waterfront? That'll be nice, that thing is fugly and the Waterfront could use some development. It's pretty pathetic, the Bayfront here in Newport is better :laughing:


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

It will replace the viaduct.


----------



## Brophy (Feb 29, 2012)

I am actually in the process of transferring my apprenticeship from local 340 in Sacramento, to local 46. They said there's about 100 apprentices on the books and that since I'm 1st period I should be able to get dispatch pretty quickly but there's no guarantee that I'll get to work anytime soon. I'm a little worried about having to go on unemployment when I get there. How sure are you that your company's going to put in a call for a lot of apprentices?


----------



## chris856 (Jun 12, 2009)

Brophy said:


> I am actually in the process of transferring my apprenticeship from local 340 in Sacramento, to local 46. They said there's about 100 apprentices on the books and that since I'm 1st period I should be able to get dispatch pretty quickly but there's no guarantee that I'll get to work anytime soon. I'm a little worried about having to go on unemployment when I get there. How sure are you that your company's going to put in a call for a lot of apprentices?


I just checked the out of work book and there are 58 apprentices total out of work, 2 of them are first years. I'm a 3rd period and I was laid for two weeks before I went out again, so I wouldn't worry at all.

It wasn't the company I was working for, it is the local as a whole that is going to need apprentices. We have a couple big jobs going already and quite a few coming in the next few years as well as the 99 tunnel which is going to be huge.

We just signed a new contract and first years can build credit toward their pensions now, the only catch is that the wages are frozen at 18.50 for 1st, 20.50 for 2nd, and 22.50 for 3rd period apprentices for the nest 3 years. I don't know what the wages are in sacremento, but we still have the highest paid apprentices by a few bucks in our state.

PM me if you have anymore questions.


----------



## Brophy (Feb 29, 2012)

Thanks for the reply.

1st period apprentices make $12.46 here, and you don't get health benefits until 3rd year. The agreement on the local 46 website says that your apprentices get health benefits, basically, right away. Is that correct?


----------



## chris856 (Jun 12, 2009)

Brophy said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> 1st period apprentices make $12.46 here, and you don't get health benefits until 3rd year. The agreement on the local 46 website says that your apprentices get health benefits, basically, right away. Is that correct?


 It takes about a month for the medical to kick in.


----------



## wendit (Dec 11, 2014)

It's a great time to apply for apprenticeship at local 46, I heard on Monday that there are 50 open calls they are quickly trying to fill.


----------



## xhentil (Dec 9, 2014)

I'm in the newest LU46 apprentice class. This last monday we were told 44 unfilled calls followed by, "Who can be dispatched on Monday." We are finishing our first week of boot camp this week and we're out. Folks are saying work is crazy right now--and it's December.


----------



## TransientCW (Oct 26, 2012)

i am extremely excited, as i just got my acceptance letter in the mail today. my interview was earlier in the week and my orientation class/boot camp stuff starts in early january. im sure hoping that the work will stay flowing for a few years. it seems that there are quite a few major high-rise projects and other things planned, as well as a rediculous amount of people moving to seattle each year as well.


----------



## Phatstax (Feb 16, 2014)

I spoke with a rep in Washington about taking the journeyman exam. He told me to send in an application with a copy of my apprenticeship graduation certificate and a check and I would be able to sit for the test. Can anyone tell me what code cycle the test is based on, and is the test NEC only or are there some local or state criteria I need to study as well? I got my eyes on 191.


----------



## JW Splicer (Mar 15, 2014)

Phatstax- from the website...


Requirements to Obtaining your License

Preapproval is required for these exams by the state.
Electrical Contractor's must designate an administrator or master.
Electrical Contractor's must also submit a bond or assignment of savings account.
Master electrician's must have held a journeymen electrician certificate for 4 years.
Journeyman electrician's - Must qualify to work in ALL types (specialties) of electrical work, have 8,000 documented hours working as an electrical trainee under the supervision of a certified electrician. Note: 4,000 hours must be spent working in commercial or industrial installation.
There are no minimum requirements to sit for the administrator exam.

Work Under this License
Work that can be Done Under this License

Electrical Contractor: A person, firm, partnership, corporation, or other entity that offers to undertake, undertakes, submits a bid for, or does the work of installing or maintaining wires or equipment that convey electrical current.

Master Electrician: A person who has been issued a master journeyman electrician certificate of competency by the department and who may be designated by an electrical contractor to supervise electrical work and electricians in accordance with rules adopted under this chapter.

Electrical Administrator: A person designated by an electrical contractor to supervise electrical work and electricians in accordance with the rules adopted under this chapter.

Journeyman Electrician: A person who has been issued a journeyman electrician certificate of competency by the department.


Applications for a License
Applying to get your License

Department of Labor and Industries
PO Box 44460
Olympia, WA 98504-4400
(360)902-5269

Fees:

Electrical Contractor: $293.50
Master Electrician: $147.60
Journey Electrician: $82.80
Electrical Administrator: $115.40

Reciprocity
Reciprocity Agreements

Reciprocal agreements exist with Alaska, Arkansas, Colorado, Idaho, Massachusetts, Minnesota, Montana, Nebraska, North Dakota, South Dakota, Utah and Wyoming.


Continuing Education
Continuing Education

If you are an electrical administrator, electrician or master electrician, you are required to take 24 hours of continuing education course work in the three years between your certification renewals:

8 hours of your CEUs must be on currently adopted National Electrical Code changes.
4 hours must be on currently adopted Revised Code of Washington (RCW) 19.28 and related Washington Administrative Codes (WAC).
The remaining 12 hours of continuing education credit can be your choice.

Examination
Exam Details

Exams are given by PSI (800-733-9267). A minimum passing score of 70% is required.

General Categories (Residential and Commercial)

Master Electrician - 80 questions NEC and Theory; 20 questions WA Codes; 10 questions Load Calculations
Administrator - 65 questions NEC and Theory; 17 questions WA Codes; 10 questions Load Calculations
Journeyman Electrician - 60 questions NEC and Theory; 17 questions WA Codes

Residential Categories

Master Electrician - 60 questions NEC and Theory; 20 questions WA Codes; 10 questions Load Calculations
Administrator - 44 questions NEC and Theory; 17 questions WA Codes; 10 questions Load Calculations
Journeyman Electrician - 40 questions NEC and Theory; 17 questions WA Codes

References
Books and References for the Exam

These books are available for purchase from our online contractor’s bookstore or by calling our office at 1-800-952-0910.

The following references ARE allowed in the testing center:

National Electrical Code, 2008
Chapter 19.28 RCW
Chapter 296-46B WAC

Exam Review and Education
Exam Review, Training, Education

We offer review for the electrical exam in an online training format. The course includes highlighting guides, practice tests, theory, calculations, instructor support and test taking tips/strategies. Each time you take a practice test, the questions are randomly generated from our database. Therefore, you will never see the same test twice, guaranteeing you the best review possible for your examination.

Online Exam Prep: $149


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

Phatstax said:


> I spoke with a rep in Washington about taking the journeyman exam. He told me to send in an application with a copy of my apprenticeship graduation certificate and a check and I would be able to sit for the test. Can anyone tell me what code cycle the test is based on, and is the test NEC only or are there some local or state criteria I need to study as well? I got my eyes on 191.


2014 code cycle and you will need a copy of the WAC rules (Washington Administrative Code)


----------



## Phatstax (Feb 16, 2014)

Thank you!


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

chris856 said:


> This was discussed at the general meeting last night. We have a lot of work coming up and not enough apprentices to do it. I see a lot of guys wanting to get in the trade on this forum so I thought this might be useful.
> 
> The starting wage is 18.36 and medical kicks in after a month or so.
> 
> Go to psejatc.org for info on how to apply.


Here in Louisville we have been told that we...the retirees can sign the book and go to work without affecting our pensions for a time of 600 hours. Work, here is plentiful.:thumbsup:


----------

